# Slow Progression of a Hunting Cabin-Season 5



## Resica

I was up in Sept. 3 times. I ran into a rattler one night while on the front porch. I think he climbed up after I was out there. Heard him buzzing when I turned to go in, he was about 3 feet from me. Found him in the front yard(driveway) the next day and grabbed the snake tongs and relocated him in the woods behind camp.  I also put in the kitchen floor(peel and stick). Last weekend I went up and put in the gate. Did a little fishing too, but nothing much to show for that.


     I also took a couple of pics of the cabin Sat. night. Wish they were't so fuzzy.


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks for the pics. I absolutely love your place. Have kept up since you broke ground. Very nice. I don't know how you leave!!?LOL. And the snake would have taken a dirt nap with me, but to each his own.


----------



## Resica

Thank you. I enjoy sharing them. I know I love looking at other folk's places and especially the building process.  I hate leaving that place.  When I get there I try to stop time. The time goes by so fast. I don't mind the snakes too much, but I've never seen one on the front porch. I put on my snake boots after that. I think they're about through for the year, had a few nights in the low 40's last weekend, won't be long now. Maples and Sassafras are showing color, others won't be far behind.


----------



## pdsniper

Wow what an awesome place I would love to spend a week end there


----------



## littlewolf

That's a beautiful place - ya'll did an outstanding job.  Except on the snake :


----------



## littlewolf

What's the story on that old style fridge that looks brand new?


----------



## Resica

It's an old Philco that my brother's brother in law gave us. Works good so far. We have a newer backup in the basement.


----------



## Lukikus2

Looks like a piece of heaven. Nice.


----------



## Gulfin

Wow! Great looking place, both cabin and land!


----------



## Hoss

Man that place is just beautiful even with the snake.  I really like the welcome glow of the windows after dark.  I hope you get some fall color shots to share with us.

Hoss


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Nice looking place. Tell me about the stream? Looks like it could hold some trout.


----------



## pstrahin

That is an amzing place.


----------



## Milkman

Gary, it seems to keep getting better and better every year. Congrats


Now as far as that snake goes............. any snake relocation I am involved in means that snake got sent  to snake heaven.


----------



## Resica

Meriwether Mike said:


> Nice looking place. Tell me about the stream? Looks like it could hold some trout.



It's supposed too, but I can't really prove it. This was my first trip there. I drove up in the woods about a mile before I fished. Beautiful water, deep and cold. This stream is stocked in the spring, at least in the lower part. The whole stream should hold wild browns and native brookies but I couldn't catch any. Water temp. was about 50 degrees, felt colder than that on my bare legs.

   There are so many streams up there like this, I could never fish them all in my lifetime, but I'm gonna try.  The nice thing is, you rarely run into another fisherman.


----------



## westcobbdog

nice slice of heaven, have enjoyed the progression of the cabin.


----------



## quinn

Wow!it looks awesome!It's gonna be alittle crowded next year at the FPG!


----------



## wvdawg

Looks like it is getting real livable!  Except for the rattlers!


----------



## littlenorth

Nice location, cabin and pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Resica

quinn said:


> Wow!it looks awesome!It's gonna be alittle crowded next year at the FPG!


----------



## Resica

Went up this past weekend, split some wood and built a small wood shed from materials we had up there. Hunted grouse for a little Sat. morning, no flushes.


----------



## shadow2

Looks good


----------



## HossBog

Man, that is nice!! I expected to see a snake lying on the kitchen floor too! I think I'd clear way behind your wood shed just so I would have some open ground between the wood shed and snake path! Them rascals like wood sheds.


----------



## bluemarlin

I'd live there.

You've done an outstanding job on that place. Enjoy!


----------



## carver

Looks great Resica,seems like the work never ends(but it's a labor of love)btw nice snake!


----------



## pdsniper

now if you can just get some snow that would make a beautiful picture of the cabin with smoke coming out of the chimney


----------



## dawg2

Very cool space.


----------



## rip18

Man, man, man - I've sure enjoyed watching the cabin building & use!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER

Awesome pics bud.  Very nice cabin and property!


----------



## twtabb

We had an old fridge similiar to the one you have. I finally quit working so I call a repair man to take a look at it. He said" I wouldn't plug that thing back in the outlet! he said all the wires were bare and thought it was a fire hazard". It was a nice conversation piece and worked fine up to that day.

Nice place. Enjoy it I sure enjoy mine.


----------



## Resica

Went back up before Sandy hit, sanded and polyurethaned the floor.


----------



## Oddball

Wow! Lot of hard work there for sure. Its paying off. Nice work.


----------



## Lparker73

good work, awesome place


----------



## Resica

Made it up for bear season and saw this windmill prop on the ride home, pretty big. Went up mid December and finished getting poly on the bedroom and the entry way.

  Went back up the day after Christmas. Received about 10 inches that afternoon and evening.


----------



## Milkman

Still looking good Gary.   That is one awesome place

Evidently you don't own a truck if you drive that compact car up there????


----------



## Resica

A deer about came through my Blazer windshield in November and the Blazer was totaled. I went for gas mileage over cargo space. I wish it had more clearance, it's going to limit my winter trips up there if they keep getting snow. It did real well in the 10 inches of new powder  without chains but those roads have no winter maintenance. They picked up another 4 or 5 today I think. Looks like I may have to hitch a ride next time, or wait until late March.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> A deer about came through my Blazer windshield in November and the Blazer was totaled. I went for gas mileage over cargo space. I wish it had more clearance, it's going to limit my winter trips up there if they keep getting snow. It did real well in the 10 inches of new powder  without chains but those roads have no winter maintenance. They picked up another 4 or 5 today I think. Looks like I may have to hitch a ride next time, or wait until late March.



Have you considered buying a rough old 4x4 truck of some sort and storing it nearby with someone down in the flat-lands ?


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Have you considered buying a rough old 4x4 truck of some sort and storing it nearby with someone down in the flat-lands ?



Not a bad idea. The guy in the camp next door is a mechanic who owns a garage in town.


----------



## Nicodemus

That cabin looks better every time I see it. You done good with it, Gary.


----------



## Hoss

Gary, all the photos you've shown us of the work you've put in, we need to see one with you fit up watching the sun go down.  Great place you've got.

Hoss


----------



## rip18

Good job!  Glad you weren't hurt with that deer!


----------



## kmartin112888

Thats a beautiful place you have there!


----------



## Resica

Nothing too exciting. Made it back up this past weekend. Had to fix a few plumbing issues. Even though the system had been "mostly" drained we had a  faucet and some cpvc to replace, temps were as low as 19 in the cabin in the last month. Then we laid some heated mats and laid some tile. Ran out of thinset, still have some tile to lay. There was a couple inches of fresh snow on the ground and it snowed some Sunday before we left.


----------



## beginnersluck

Makes me yearn for a home away from home...nice place you have there


----------



## Resica

Ttt


----------



## carolinagreenhead

You can build a guest house next to it and I'll be up. Lol

Seriously, really nice job. It looks fantastic.


----------



## cjones

Absolutely awesome!  I sat and thumbed through all 5 threads about this project.  Amazing!

It was probably asked somewhere, but I was only skimming for your pictures - did you build from plans or just eyeball it as you went?  I assume you or others involved work construction for a living?


----------



## Resica

Thanks guys. All of us have some construction experience, though none of us do it for a living anymore. As a matter of fact none of us had ever laid a block in our lives until here. My buddy drew up plans for 3 different cabins and we picked one. We like it alot.


----------



## XIronheadX

Looks like heaven to me. Nice


----------

